# Hauling bees



## trapper_dave (Jan 5, 2007)

I wonder if someone can enlighten me on this question.

What is the difference between hauling live bees and hauling bee equipment?

Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

What do you want to know? The laws about it, how you tie it down, or is it just the terminology?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

One is considered livestock the other equipment. :scratch:


----------



## trapper_dave (Jan 5, 2007)

I guess that was a silly question.

I am refering to the laws. In other words, what sort of requirements are there for hauling my own bees on my own truck. I know that I must have a CDL and a DOT # because I am over 26,000# (for CDL) and 10,000# (for DOT #).

When do log books and IFTA stickers come into play?


Dave


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Trucker Logs*

This may help.
Trucker Logs AKA swindle Sheets:
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Trucking-2220/Log-Books.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuyLTDAC7fE&feature=related
http://www.usdoj.gov/usao/cae/press_releases/docs/2008/06-03-08NijjarSentencing.pdf

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Section 391.1 of the MVSS code (the little green book you can buy in truck stops) states that beekeeper involved in the sesonal transportation of beehives (this does not mean you have to have bees on the truck) are exempt from the previous. Which is section 391 the requirment for a log book and medical card. I don't keep a log book and I don't carry a medical. I keep a copy of the law in my truck and sometimes I have to educate weighmasters. My trucks have farm plates, I have DOT numbers and IFTA. stickers. The IFTA is the international fuel tax agreement, if your going to drive your truck accross state lines the sticker is required. Its easy to comply with, you just keep track of how many miles you drive in each state so they can divide up the fuel taxes. You're also required to have a federal DOT inspection, which despite what people may tell you, you can do yourself. You can buy the forms from JJ keller and associates. http://www.jjkeller.com/browse/prod...63870268412821779342707&pageseq=10001#related


----------

